# setup ???



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys just wanted to know the way you guys setup up your snow decoys during your hunts,is there a specific strategy or what? thanx


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> is there a specific strategy


yep.

Alex


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

goosegrinder said:


> > is there a specific strategy
> 
> 
> yep.
> ...


Hahah Why yes Alex you are correct there is!


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

hahah ok now can you guys elaborate on the subject,help out a beginner in his snow geese hunts :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This has been gone over and over on this forum and you will see about 10 more people asking this question before the spring season. So if you do a search you will have more luck.

But I will help you out a little. There are many different types of patterns you can throw your decoys out in.... an X, J, U, etc. It can change from day to day. Now I typically use a blob or tear drop shape. In the blob i place my decoys tight, then loose, then tight again as you go from the up wind to down wind sides. This will make kind of a kill hole in the middle so to speak. Then off the blob or tear drop I run two long arms down wind towards the incoming direction i want the birds to set up. The reason why I do this is because if the wind direction changes at all during my hunt I just have to move the two arms and my spread will be the same.

Now this is just one of the things I do. Like I mentioned it can change from day to day or hour to hour.

Good luck.


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

thanx a lot really good info but i didnt know that u can set them up like canada goose i knew the runway style but i will try what you said thanx again


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Except for giving the birds open areas to work up to ya,speaker placement and where you sit in the spread is more a priority than anything IMO. They will work to where the sounds are coming from and will almost always try to work the upwind side of the spread. Probably 95% of our decoys are downwind of us with a speaker in front of us about 5-10yds. pointed downwind and 1 speaker right behind us pointed straight up. May have to tweek where each of those speakers sits a bit(depending on the wind) to get the birds to stop right in front of the gunners. It ain't rocket science,it just takes a little time to learn to read what the birds want and how they react to your setup/sounds. No need to pull the trigger on birds that aren't within 30yds.,adjust something and they will work in as tight or tighter than canadas or ducks.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

goosegrinder also give another great point.

You will move in the spread more than with canada's. Sometimes they will short stop or decoy to the front edge. Others they will want to over shoot the spread or land in the back 1/2 to 1/3. That is why i use the blob and have the decoys tight...loose....tight. This way if I need to move I can with out moving many decoys.

His advice on speakers is good too. Like he mentioned....it takes time to learn.


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

thanx alot guys we ussually hunt canadas and ducks and we have gotten to learn those but when it comes to snow geese wow theres so much more and lkike u said with time i will learn thank you

aswell you guys talk about where our beds are, what type of beds to you guys use?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> aswell you guys talk about where our beds are, what type of beds to you guys use?


I presume you are talking about laydown blinds. Lots of brands and types and you'll get 10 different answers depending on everyone's opinion. IMO,I'd prefer to lay in an S.U.B. all day than any other I've tried. I've heard nothing but good things about H.S. Hitman blinds but have never tried one.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Plenty of personal choices on blinds. I am one of those big fans of the Hitman. No matter what you choose, get creative on hiding them.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ Me likey! :beer:


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats nice Chris haha.


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

and as of spring hunts do you ussually tighten up your setups or not


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not really a whole lot different unless we're hunting around water.


----------

